

Why are IT systems in big enterprises usually built using Java? - carlosgg
http://www.quora.com/Why-are-IT-systems-in-big-enterprises-usually-built-using-Java-instead-of-Python-or-JavaScript?share=1

======
PaulHoule
Because Java is a language developed by adults.

Over the long term the Java team has been making hard decisions and doing the
right thing. Some guys wrote a paper about how the Java memory model was bogus
and not right for multithreaded programming and they fixed it. C++ got around
to this ten years later. Thanks to the global interpreter lock and lots of old
GNU libraries that will never be treadsafe you can't do anything with threads
in Python, Ruby, Javascript or other common interpreted languages.

The JVM team sees many tough challenges ahead and they are doing the hard work
to make real solutions.

The strength of the JVM is so great that it is the ideal target for languages
like Scala and Clojure and Groovy so if you can't stand Java syntax you have
great alternatives -- and you still have access to all the amazing open source
libraries that exist in Java, including the ability to plug into and
interoperate with anything on the planet.

~~~
vorg
> Scala and Clojure and Groovy so if you can't stand Java syntax you have
> great alternatives

The backers of Groovy promote it as having Java syntax so perhaps Scala and
Clojure if you can't stand Java syntax.

